# Urgent problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

*Urgent problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

MY DAD JUST FOUND OUT A MOUSE WAS LIVING IN OUR CAR 'CAUSE HE SAW CHEWING ON THE DOG FOOD HE WAS CARRYING INTO THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!! What's gonna happen? How do I trap the mouse and get her/him out of our car before he/she gets hurt???!!!!! URGENT!!!! PLEASE HELP! Mahalo! (Thanks in Hawaiian).


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

did anyone saw the mouse? Your dad might just have bought the dog food already chewed up. Or the mouse could have been hiding into the dog food after chewing its way into it. So are you sure there is a mouse in your car?Do you have a live trap or do you know anyone who you could borrow one from?


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't know! I was eavesdropping. Theres no way I'll kill a mouse


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Can you ask your dad if he actually saw a mouse? Chances are that the package was already chewed up when you dad bought it, and that there is no mouse in the cat.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Alright! And if there is? In case? I don't want her/him to be hurt!!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Try leaving a bait in your car and see if it gets eaten.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Alright!! If it does?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Get a live trap! What is your dad planning to do?


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't know he's not home. He's probably wouldn't hurt 
the mouse, but I don't know! I'll see what I can do about the live trap! Thanks for helping, guys!!!!! I'll update you about our little mouse friend!


----------

